# revolution vs frontline



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

anyone have ideas on revolution? i'm thinking it might be the "magic bullet", but there HAS to be a downside....


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

ann freier said:


> anyone have ideas on revolution? i'm thinking it might be the "magic bullet", but there HAS to be a downside....


One of my adopted dogs is on that because he came with some kind of mites on his ear flaps and it's supposed to take care of them.

In fact, it did.

Good question, because it says it treats so many things.....

If whatever treats the mites and mange in it is loaded with side effects, then I'd want to skip that ingredient for a dog who didn't need it.

I'll see what I can find later ... or maybe someone here knows....


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

I use Revolution. I hada problem because I kept finding ticks. We found that there is an unusually high infestation of ticks in certain areas of the Santa Monica mountains (we have a place there plus I hike a lot in them). So I spoke with my vet who recommended I lightly spray my dogs legs, belly & neck with Frontline Spray every couple of months. I sprayed him on 5/25 & haven't seen hide nor hair of the little bastids. He also said the Preventic collars can be used in conjunction with Revolution & I bought a couple of them, but haven't needed them since the spray worked so well.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

susan tuck said:


> I use Revolution. I hada problem because I kept finding ticks. We found that there is an unusually high infestation of ticks in certain areas of the Santa Monica mountains (we have a place there plus I hike a lot in them). So I spoke with my vet who recommended I lightly spray my dogs legs, belly & neck with Frontline Spray every couple of months. I sprayed him on 5/25 & haven't seen hide nor hair of the little bastids. He also said the Preventic collars can be used in conjunction with Revolution & I bought a couple of them, but haven't needed them since the spray worked so well.


But would a flea-and-tick monthly work the same and leave out the stuff for mange and mites?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I used to use Revolution, but Adam's cat had an allergic reaction every time we put it on him, so I switched everyone to Frontline PLUS. I've never had a problem with either.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Probably so Connie. I use it for Heartworm prevention primarily.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Revolution doesn't kill ANY intestinal parasites. No rounds, hooks, whips, nothing. Or at least, it isn't labeled for it in dogs. When the product first came out, we were "unofficially" told at the dinner that it was effective on hooks and rounds in dogs as well as cats, but the testing wasn't conclusive enough to be labeled for it. I think we only saw one or two cases of a dog that was on Revolution and had a positive routine fecal, so this might be the case. 

As far as ticks go, the Frontline spray should work well, but Revolution is only labeled for the American dog tick. Fleas - Revolution didn't work as quickly as Advantage or Frontline, but for dogs that were in the water or bathed frequently, it worked a lot longer (systemic!)

I would still use it (and did for two years, as long as I was getting it free from the drug reps :mrgreen The vet I worked at was part of the trial before the product officially hit the market and everyone liked it. 

The only thing that makes me really leery about it is the method of application. Everyone here is probably smart enough to know what they're doing, but honestly, some people are real idiots. It's hard enough to get some people to remember to give an oral HW preventative, and it's usually easy to get the dog to take the pills. We always tried to show the client how to apply the first dose, but it's amazing how someone can mess up something so easy. The clinic got regular calls from people who "had most of the medicine roll off the dog's back", or "squeezed it all back up into the tube" (if you let go of the tube after application while the tube is still against the dog's skin, it sucks at least half of the liquid back up into the tube) and wanted to know whether they should use another one.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Amber Scott said:


> Revolution doesn't kill ANY intestinal parasites. No rounds, hooks, whips, nothing. Or at least, it isn't labeled for it in dogs. When the product first came out, we were "unofficially" told at the dinner that it was effective on hooks and rounds in dogs as well as cats, but the testing wasn't conclusive enough to be labeled for it.


I never heard that. Interesting.

The package says fleas, heartworm, ear mites, sarcoptic mange, and the American dog tick.

Now that the ear mites are gone, maybe I should just switch to the same Advantage that the others are on (and Heartgard, of course).


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Revolution sounds similar to a product we have here in the UK called Advocate (made by Bayer) which should prevent fleas, ear mites, mange, heartworm, hookworm, roundworm and whipworm. Is that available in the US?


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've heard of Advocate, but it's not listed on Bayer's US website, so I don't know if it's actually available over here or not.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

nothing wrong with Heartgard, but unless you have a problem getting your dog to take it, Interceptor is still my favorite. It costs the same amount of $$ - sometimes less - and covers whipworms in addition to the normal hooks, rounds, heartworms that HG covers. Granted, not a lot of people have trouble with whips, but...


----------

